# Daily calls from digitizers!



## LOOLOO9804 (Aug 18, 2015)

Is anyone else getting daily calls from overseas digitizers?
We get them literally every single day, usually more than 1 call a day!!
It is so annoying! They will not stop, no matter how many times we have asked.


----------



## Dean Roscoe (Dec 11, 2015)

You need to take them up on their offer of a free trial and supply them with the artwork from hell.

2mm text, gradients, shadows, photo of your pet dog ...

You probably won't hear from them again, but if they do send you back a file then replace the dog with a cat and ask them for an edit.

Basically, you need to become a bigger PITA than they are. It's the only way you will get removed from their database.


----------



## LOOLOO9804 (Aug 18, 2015)

LOL! I may just do that!


----------



## LightishRedd (Aug 5, 2013)

BWAHAHAHA!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

I hang up on them pretty much daily


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

They are really a PI***. With those calls and all the robo calls on my business, house and personal phones its become too much.


----------



## LOOLOO9804 (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes we are getting tons of robo calls also, i have called my phone company, they cant block them.
It is several times a day, its either about my "google" listing or digitizing or business funding. ugh!


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Getting several emails a day from digitisers - usually from China or India. wouldn't mind, but I don't embroider.


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

i'm a digitizer, and i get them too! its not me calling you, i promise! i get more spam digitizer emails than phone calls. the robo calls are usually trying to give me a loan, a cruise, home security, or a time share. both cell and shop, even though both numbers are on a 'do not call' list. i don't answer the phone anymore unless i see a name. they even come within my same area code. is SO frustrating!

just ask them to 'hold please, while i go get our embroiderer'. then just set the phone down and go back to work.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I get lots of calls with the same local exchange. I think scammers use local numbers in the areas they want to target thinking people will be more likely to pickup the phone if they recognize the exchange.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

LOOLOO9804 said:


> Yes we are getting tons of robo calls also, i have called my phone company, they cant block them.
> It is several times a day, its either about my "google" listing or digitizing or business funding. ugh!


I get those, too! Fortunately (?) for me, I haven't set up a new line for the new business yet. So I'm only using my cell phone. So when they come in, I block them.

Alas, that only works so well. Yes they are blocked and I might not get a call for a few days. But then a new batch of numbers comes up--sometimes 8 per day! I block them and I'm good for a few days. Then a new batch.

The problem I'm wrestling with in the blocking process is that some of the numbers a spoofed and look like local numbers. So it makes we worry that I might be blocking a potential customer's number. 

Oh, and even though I'm blocking the number it doesn't stop the robot from leaving a voice mail.

And don't forget about those nice vehicle warranty folks!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

The only digitizer I've received REPEATED phone calls from after asking them numerous times to stop email or calling me was Quality Punch. They simply do NOT understand the word NO! I finally blocked their phone number and blacklisted their email address. I used them for 1 logo, I wasn't happy with the way it stitched, I told them to leave me alone and they just kept calling every 2 days looking to see if I needed more 'help' 

Our buddy Rishi Shah or someone else from the-company-whos-name-I-shall-not-mention still tries to visit and/or make a lame attempt to hack my website once in a while. Yeah, good luck with that...


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Wow! Is the government gonna actually do something useful?



Komando.com said:


> Have you noticed that calls now look like they are coming from your neighbors? The calls come in showing the same area code and exchange. Yes, we're getting them too and it's happening so often throughout the entire country, the government has gotten involved.
> 
> The government has a new tool that can help as well. Keep reading to find out how.
> 
> ...


They put this link up so that you can get the gummint to help. I don't know if it will help or not.



Komando.com said:


> Earlier this year, the FCC proposed new rules that would allow carriers to block unassigned phone numbers without having to worry about breaking anti-competition laws. Carriers would also have the authority to block spoofed phone numbers, which could end scams like the popular IRS spoofed number scam.
> 
> There is a good chance that these new rules will take effect, but we don't know when. The FCC is trying to speed up the process.


A lot of the time, the spammers use a number that is not assigned to anybody but looks like it's local with the area code and prefix. Those would be blocked if this goes through.


----------



## fletchermartin (Nov 8, 2017)

So many times.
Everydayyy


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

So I hit the government link and registered my phone. Got a confirmation e-mail reminding me that I opted out in 2004.


----------



## scoobylyn (Jun 2, 2015)

I tell them we do everything in house and they usually go away but doesn't stop the calls.

I might do as Dean suggests 

Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes, since we only deal with local customers any phone call from an area code not ours is not answered. Problem solved. Now the emails are a different story, we block those daily and they never stop.


----------



## DonR (May 6, 2011)

Ask them for the best number to call them back to place your orders. Then setup your own auto dialer to call them every 5 minutes and hang up when they answer. I have not tried this but I would bet they call you back asking for you to stop and in return they will never call you again.


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

I have told them the boss has died and I'm just cleaning up the mess.


----------



## SouthJersey (Sep 20, 2017)

QUALITY PUNCH and its MANY other names it goes by are the worse.
It all started at ISS ATLANTIC CITY many years ago when he nearly assaulted me to scan my badge.
I think it is only them under different names doing it.
Four in a row from the same person this morning.
( I did complain the ISS.)


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Ron, I had the exact same experience with quality punch. Calling me several times a day even after I demanded they remove me from their contact list. Then they started emailing me a couple of times a week fishing for new work. I finally added an email filter on the server that catches his IP or website name, replies telling him to F'off and deletes the email... nice and quiet since


----------



## Mike11113333 (Jan 2, 2015)

USA digitizers relentlessly calls and email us even after I told them to never call us and unsubscribe them from emails


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Must be a new year, another spam call from Quality Punch... even after I've told him to F'off several times, they just keep calling.


----------

